# Grace circular shawl knitting pattern



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Grace is knitted in DK, worked from the centre out. The design radiates from the centre and is divided with honeycomb lace and is finished with a crochet edge

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £4.99 approx $8.00 US

http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/shawldesignspage2.htm

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grace-shawl

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/157065900/grace-baby-shawl-knitting-pattern-in-dk for instant digital download


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

beautiful design!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

That is a very beautiful design  Just lovely !


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is stunning! I removed the "s" on your etsy link to make it workable.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> That is stunning! I removed the "s" on your etsy link to make it workable.


thank you


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

and thank you for all the kind comments


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Isn't that pretty! Reminds me of the old tablecloths and doilies!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful design


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my! It's fit for a king! Love it


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! This is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

Amazing delight shawl


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!!! That is fantastic! Gorgeous!!! ;0)


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful, but how do you wear a circular shawl? Seems like you would have to fold it in half and then you would lose the effect of that beautiful center motif.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It's gorgeous, but uh,....
Certainly not in my skill set for a while, at least...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's beautiful - I had a very hard time deciding on which shawl to get from your site and this one was on the short list.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl. Am trying to decide if I can fit it into my schedule.


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous, one day I'll feel comfortable enough to try something like this....TFS

Chris Boldovici


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

It would make a beautiful poncho with a neck opening! I love you design.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I *loved* knitting this shawl :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I placed pink and blue bows just to show what they would look like


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Fabulous! You always create such stunning designs. I am always inspired and impressed by your work. :thumbup:


----------



## nicole16 (Aug 7, 2013)

unique design,thank you for your sharing


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you to everyone for their kind comments and to miss molly for showing her shawl


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really pretty and so detailed. Its lovelyxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## Blue Butterfly UK (Mar 18, 2013)

That is beautiful and looks like a lot of time, effort and love have gone into the making of it. Well done


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you for all your kind words


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Wish I was more talented to try and make something that gorgeous.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

TabathaJoy said:


> Beautiful!!! Wish I was more talented to try and make something that gorgeous.


Thank you


----------

